# Best Place to mount cam?



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I just got a gopro hero wide angle camera and am mclovin it! I just had it mounted on top of my Giro remedy, but it was hard to get the angle i wanted from there. (the visor blocked too much of the shot, and i want to be able to see the front wheel) So, i was thinking about mounting it under the visor. i think i could get the angle i want, and it would be more protected. 
Where have you guys found the best spot to mount your cameras?
Oh, and its not attached in the picture, just sitting there for now.


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

Why even have the visor on then? It doesn't look like it would do much good blocking light, and if you crash it's going to tear right off. Can you side mount it and then just angle it down to how you'd like?


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess cause it looks ghey without the visor! I would be afraid of the camera getting hit easier on the side. but that may be the best option. It does have the case to protect the camera.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Mount camera to nipple clamps.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

chest mount harness!


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate chest-mount videos. Your head/neck has the ability to act almost like a shock absorber itself, getting rid of the small bumps that plauge chest-mounted videos. I also like head-mounts for DH because you can see where/what they're eyeing up, where as chest mount is just straight forward. 

As for being afraid of breaking it, you shouldn't have gotten a video camera made to record action sports if you were afraid of using it during those activities. Sorry, but it might break. They try and design it to be burly and tough, but if you go down in a rock garden, there's no promises it's going to make it regardless of where it's mounted.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

chesty mount all the way....


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I gotta concur on the chest mount advice. I have a VIO POV and wish they made a chest mount for it. I really like the perspective it gives you of the riders hands and the bikes stem bar looking down the trail.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

I mount it so you can't see the visor.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

rat7761 said:


> I mount it so you can't see the visor.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like the chest mount might be the mount of choice. I agree that the head/neck seems to act like a shock absorber. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I mounted mine on the chin guard, about where my ear is. Easy to mount and easy to access the camera.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Diggidy said:


> Why even have the visor on then?


the visor will help reduce glare on the lens.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Kenbentit- do you see your chin bar in your vids? Do you notice the weight to one side?


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

has anyone mounted a cam on the chin or mouth piece part of the helmet...it seems like that would give the best pov movie of a trailride...


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

adamantane said:


> has anyone mounted a cam on the chin or mouth piece part of the helmet...it seems like that would give the best pov movie of a trailride...


 Yes, I did. Used electrical tape on a regular Canon Elph. Worked fine.

However, chest mount is the best way to go for me. In a video, one of the hardest things is to make it look like you are going fast and doing crazy stuff. Most things look about 1/2 the size on video, compared to real life. The chest mount gets closest to reality...by about 60% instead of 50%, lol.


----------



## huddersfield-dh (Nov 19, 2009)

i used the elasticated mount that fits over your head without a helmet and romeved the piece going over the top of your head then simply slide over helmet like you would with your goggles and position the camera on the front of the chin piece you will need to pack out the back of the camera so it sits securly but works really well you can check the vids out on you tube under huddesfielddh you can also mount it facing backwords if you adjust the angle so its all the way open hope this helps and makes sense


----------



## huddersfield-dh (Nov 19, 2009)

https://i11.servimg.com/u/f11/14/71/22/59/img00011.jpg[/img]









here are some pics to show you what i mean


----------



## huddersfield-dh (Nov 19, 2009)

here are some pics to show you what i mean


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for that idea...yeah, i am looking for something like that...i have an old moto helmet...i am gonna play around with some idea...i want the camera completley locked down on the helmet, so i will get out the drill and figure out how to attach the base real good...i am at work now so i cant look at your youtube clips, but do you get your arms in the movie? maybe also the end of your helmet visor...i had scene some photo where both of that was in the movie and it just felt like i was in the drivers seat...seeing movies with the cam on top of the helmet just is not very exciting...like somebody strung a wire above the whole trail and zipped a camera down it...


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for that idea...yeah, i am looking for something like that...i have an old moto helmet...i am gonna play around with some idea...i want the camera completley locked down on the helmet, so i will get out the drill and figure out how to attach the base real good...i am at work now so i cant look at your youtube clips, but do you get your arms in the movie? maybe also the end of your helmet visor...i had scene some photo where both of that was in the movie and it just felt like i was in the drivers seat...seeing movies with the cam on top of the helmet just is not very exciting...like somebody strung a wire above the whole trail and zipped a camera down it...


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Kona: with the wide angle you will see the helmet if the camera is mounted on the side. Here's a video I shot with it in that position.





I don't notice the weight at all but I do have to be careful when putting my pack on. I recorded a practice run at Bootleg Canyon and didn't realize that I'd tilted the camera a bit when I got my pack hung up on it. At least it made the turns look pretty insane


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

we just went riding with the new hero HD camera. The quality is excellent. My buddy mounted it on top of his helmet and the problem was it was way to high and distorted the perspective, you could not see the steepness of the terrain which really is a bummer. I think chest mounted would be way better for this, also handle bar mounted. but then you have the shakes too.

A great perspective is actually to turn it around backwards on the top of the helmet and film the rider following you. Because he will be higher up, it shows the angle of the terrain much better, is a great perspective of the rider's front, and creates this awesome time warp effect. Try that perspective for sure. Otherwise, definitely experiment with a chest mount or similar lower mounting position.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Chest mount gives the best perspective on the terrain, your riding style, and FAR less shake than helmet or handlebar mount


----------



## huddersfield-dh (Nov 19, 2009)

I get no shake at all as the wide angle lense does a good job or reducing it and it is nice and solid on the helmet. in the position it is you get a nice pov you can see your arms and the front wheel, but it does depend on how you ride. if you ride with your chin down in can be awkward to set up to get a good view of the track. this is prob where the chest harness would come in handy. we have started experimenting with the camera facing backwords not got any vids loaded up yet but looks promissing


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

OK Kona, check it out. I stole your idea and attempted to mix it with huddersfield's idea. I mounted the camera under the visor using only the headstrap. Great idea, poor execution. It took great video and a perfect orientation just not secure enough. Only ended up with about 400 feet of trail worth seeing so I ended up deleting the whole vid.

Problem fixed!! I used industrial velcro mounted to both the headmount and the helmet. The velcro is semi perminent (it wont budge at all) rough part on helmet and furry part on headmount (just incase I want to put the straps back on for another use).

Vid to follow later this week!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm kinda liking that mounting position, nothing sticking out to get hung up. Is the orange rubber dealio to help tighten up the QR mount?


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes the orange thing is for when you mount it to the quick release mounts. But still serves as a stop for behind the camera when mounted this way. It makes it feel more solid. Didnt intend it that way, just happened. My 661 helmet isnt round on top, its kinda peaked in the middle. So I was having trouble mounting it the way I would be happy. MAJOR PLUS---no mount stuck to you helmet when the camera is not mounted. There is someone else that has also removed the visor and drilled a hole through the same mount I am using and just used the visor bolt to hold it on in addition to velcro....super secure just looks retarded.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I mount my Oregon Scientific on my headtube, better than handlebar or helmet imho. Takes a little time to rig up a pvc pipe mount to fit the headtube.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*http://troyleedesigns.twideocontest.com/video/22*

Shows a variety of sick helmet cam angels and the views they get

Give it a vote as well if you're feeling generous ;]

Would be much appreciated :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the responses. Until I buy a chest mount to play around with, this is what I did. Its protected, very secure, and gets a cool angle. I can see it if I look up, but It doesn't effect my view when riding!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Interesting mount location. Not sure if mounting to the visor can ever be called secure though.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I am not sure of the visor location. I had mine just mounted to the helmet using the head strap with the goggle strap going over it. It worked only for a few hundred feet then kept falling in my face. I am not familiar with the Giro visor mounting but if its like mine on my 661 (most likely is) I see the camera pulling the visor down on larger hits or drops. I was looking at the pics of both mine and 62Kona, and even though my visor looks like its way up....its really not that bad...I guess just the angles it looks funny.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is vid from this weekends Fontana race. It cut short due to the mem card...not sure why its over half full on a 2 gig card and everything has been erased. Time for a new card....32 gig!!!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Not bad, would be nice to have a little more elevation though. Looks like the rain worked the track over a bit huh?


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

"It cut short due to the mem card...not sure why its over half full on a 2 gig card and everything has been erased."

Try formatting the card. That should fix it.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

kenbentit said:


> Not bad, would be nice to have a little more elevation though. Looks like the rain worked the track over a bit huh?


You know it did show more on the computer but when I edited it with the little movie theme (some stock theme in iMovie on my new iMac) it cropped the bottom and top off some. It was perfect prior to the theme being added. You can actually see the bottom side of the visor just in the corners....kinda looks cool cause it looks like your are actually wearing the helmet rather than stuck outside or on top. I am new, its my first time playing with it so with time they will get better.

I will try and format again....its an old card too. Besides a 32gig would be nice.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Ah, I've had mine do that a couple of times. Not really sure what the hell I did to mess it up. I even have one video that's in more of a widescreen format which worked out very nicely, I just have to figure out how I did it in the first place...


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

OK posted some new videos with a new card. Also the last 2 races I changed my mounting- I took a visor thread insert from an older helmet and drilled a hole into my helmet to install the insert, then threaded the mount on with the visor bolt. I left some of the velcro on for added stability...its a bit better now.

http://www.youtube.com/user/IanWingNutt


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dog dog dog eat dog


----------

